# Jet Model JJ-6CSX jointer



## Wolfmont (Jan 29, 2012)

My first post here. I have an opportunity to purchase a Jet Model JJ-6CSX jointer/planer for $450. It is ten years old, but looks like it's more like three years old. The guy selling it has stepped up to a larger jointer, and that's why he is selling this one.

I've never used any Jet tools. Any ideas on whether this may be worth the trouble? It's about a two-hour drive for me to go and get it.

According to the reviews I have read, this model is great, and retails new for between $700 and $800. I just don't have a lot of money to throw around, but I need a jointer, hopefully a good one.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

While Jet tools can be very good, and a new 6" Jet jointer can run in the $700 range, that doesn't make them the best bang for the buck going. Jet is an Asian import, much like Grizzly, Shop Fox, GI, Steel City, Ridgid, Delta, and others. If purchased new, the owner enjoys dealer support and a warranty, which do not apply to used machines. That's a good jointer, but there's nothing about it that makes it worth that much of a premium. $450 for an average good used imported 6" jointer is too much IMHO. For $250 you can get something comparable used. For $450, you can get something comparable new with warranty.


----------



## ZiggyZ (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree with knotscott. I actually bought this same exact jointer used from Craigslist a few weeks ago. I payed 300 for it with the mobile base and an extra set of knives. I'd offer 250-300 for it if you want it and not much more. 450 is wayyy too much especially due to that fact you have to drive 2 hours to get it.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^agree with both above. I like JET tools but for $450, you should be looking at a better brand. I think $300 is probably the highest I'd do & that's if it's pretty impeccable. Check on the cost of knives ahead of time. Some jointers are kind of finicky. Good luck!


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I concur. I've got the 6" CSDX; it's a nice jointer, but I would not pay $450 for a used one. Offer $250.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll pile on here also. I too have that Jet jointer and although I'm very pleased with it, that asking price is probably more than what the guy paid for it when he bought it. I don't recall exactly when I bought mine but it wasn't as long as 10 years ago and I paid just a little under $450 for mine.


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

I guess there is near unanimity. I own the same machine and I have had no trouble with mine, but that is too much money. I think the seller is trying to recoup some of what he paid for his upgrade.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm already regretting saying "better brand". Most of my tools are JET. My jointer just happens to be PM because I got it for a song. What I should have said is that for $450, you could be looking at a true "vintage" jointer, whether JET or otherwise. There, I feel better


----------



## Wolfmont (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks, folks. That's the kind of useful input I wanted to get. Of course, I do have to consider the fact that I live way out in the sticks, and shipping of any decent jointer is going to be probably $100-plus. But the warranty is a biggie.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Tony, if the warranty is a huge issue, then you're kind of stuck. I think that if you hang on long enough and scour CL, you might find a really old jointer that's built like a battleship for less than your budget. The way I look at it is, as long as the tables move, the motor works, and I can get knives for it, you can't really go wrong with an oldie. For the bucks on new, I think you could pick up a Grizz for pretty cheap. I'm not a Grizzly guy but there are probably thousands here with a Grizzly jointer. At least hundreds with the 6" Rigid at around $400'ish new. Good luck!


----------



## Wolfmont (Jan 29, 2012)

@Bertha, what I meant was that (for the money being asked) warranty would be a big issue. I just sold a vintage Craftsman 10" tablesaw with cast iron pedestal, cast iron top, etc., that was about 40 years old, for $125. It was solid as a rock, but obviously had no warranty.

It's always one of the tradeoffs with buying/selling used equipment: warranty versus price.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

i have the same jointer bought it new…should b the gold series, came wid 2 extra sets of knifes..i,ll pile on to 300.max if he wont take that move on.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Wolf - A new Grizzly G0654 is $425 plus $79 s/h (fixed rate), so $504 to your door with a 1 year warranty and built in wheels….$54 dollars more than the used Jet.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Tony - If you review the specifications, the Grizzly that knotscott has referenced is very similar to the used Jet you are considering. The only difference of any significance, that I can see, is the built in mobile base (which works very well).


----------



## Wolfmont (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks, guys! I've decided against the original jointer, as the seller won't come down from his $450 asking price. So, it's time to move on! I appreciate all the input and recommendations!

I also posted about a used Craftsman that I found: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34364#reply-378914 Any opinions there?


----------



## LJackson (Jan 13, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but I have an opportunity to purchase what appears to be the same model for $350.

http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/tls/4710756707.html

The odd thing, is that when you plug in "Jet JJ-6CSX" into Amazon, you get a $1500 item! I'm confused, is there a sub-model number for these things to distinguish between the el-cheapo and the el-expensive versions? What is the difference between the two?

http://amazon.com/708457K-JJ-6CSX-Jointer-230-Volt-1-Phase/dp/B00006ANS5/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414251863&sr=8-1&keywords=jet+jj+6csx


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Amazon also tells you that there's a newer version available, which is only $919.
http://www.amazon.com/708457DXK-JJ-6CSDX-Jointer-Quick-Set-230-Volt/dp/B000BHNAJA/ref=dp_ob_title_hi

I think the current price is just the result of inflation.

I think someone's trying to make some extra money on unsuspecting shoppers.

While the new one has a quick change cutterhead, I don't think much else has changed. I purchased one like the OP's about 15 years ago, for $499, with 2 extra sets of knives (on sale). I spent another $50 on a mobile base. I sold it earlier this year for $425.

I would say that $350 is a fair price for that jointer, as it looks like new. Keep in mind that you should be able to sell it at any time for what you pay for it, should you decide to upgrade later.


----------



## tomakazi (May 30, 2009)

I have the same jointer with Mobile base for sale. Now that's it's 2017 I think $450 is a fair price. Any less and I might as well keep it for as a secondary jointer.


----------



## tomakazi (May 30, 2009)

Does anyone know the difference between the Jet jj-6csx and the jj-6csdx?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

It should have a helical head. If you're fine with a 6" jointer and want a helical head it isn't that bad of a price.

Edit: I have a jet 8" and when researching it I thought I found the X meant helical. Could be wrong.

Yep I'm wrong. Straight knives. Wouldn't pay 450$ even with mobile base.


----------



## Dreban (May 16, 2018)

I just picked one up that's clean and in good shape for $150. But I don't think the guy really knew too much about what it was he was selling, price-wise. It needs a dust port cover, but I'm having a buddy print one up on his 3D printer this week for about $0.01 worth material. I love thingiverse.com haha.


----------

